# Flame issue with Masterbuilt Dual Fuel 2 door



## awebb (May 1, 2016)

I've had my Masterbuilt Pro Dual Fuel 2 door for about 10 months now, and I've used it probably about 10 times. The only modification that I've done was to fill the chip pan with lava rock. I've only smoked with chunk wood so far. 

The first few times that I smoked, my biggest issue was keeping the temp down in the 225-240 range. I got pretty good at it by regulating the airflow with the dampers, and using the water pan. 

The past 2 times that I've smoked, I've had a very hard time getting the smoker up over 200. Last time I eventually got it, and successfully smoked a couple of pork butts. 

This time, I stalled out at about 190. I let it go a few hours, tinkering with it the whole time, trying to get the temp up, but I was having a hell of a time. Eventually I gave up, foiled the butts a bit early, and tossed them in the oven. 

I let it cool down, pulled out the pan, lit it up, and watched the flame. The flame was very inconsistent, it would go from a good, tight blue flame with very small yellow tips, to big wavy yellow flames, without touching the control knob. When I did adjust the knob, it had little to no effect. 

I leaned it back and looked underneath, there doesn't seem to be an airflow adjustment. The burner is relatively clean, and the output from the control knob is inserted in the burner tube the way that I think is correct. 

Does anyone have any suggestions as to what the issue might be? Bad regulator? Bad control knob?

Any help is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## daveomak (May 4, 2016)

Take the burner out and venturi....  clean them....  spiders are probably living in there.....


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 4, 2016)

Another thought is sometimes the safety valve gizmo in the tank doesn't open properly if you open it too fast. Try closing the tank valve, then open the valve really slow. Also what Dave said. Make sure that's all clean. If neither of those fix the situation it is quite possible that the regulator is shot. The regulator on my propane smoker quite after a year. If you find that is the case get yourself a needle valve. You will have no more issues controlling temp. The needle valve will let you control the temp from around 120°-500°+. When using the needle valve you leave the valve on the smoker wide open and control everything with the needle valve. Even if I didn't have a regulator issue I'd install a needle valve.

This is what you need to look for. This particular one is by Bayou Classic and can be ordered on Amazon for $30.00. The Lowes in my town used to carry them too.













24310457336_fca404f461_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ May 4, 2016


















24310463126_cdf8eb7c5b_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ May 4, 2016


----------



## -c0de- (May 12, 2016)

I personally went with this (Bayou Classic 0-30 PSI Adjustible Regulator/Hose Assembly) after reading several different people on here talking about the ability to make finite adjustments using the adjustable regulator, and leaving their smoker set to high. Price is still right at $30.


----------

